# Geforce 6800GS TMUs.



## AlexL (May 13, 2014)

This chip (GF-6800-GTS-G3-B1) has 12 texture units.


----------



## AlexL (Sep 12, 2014)

The problem remained. Please correct.


----------



## AlexL (Mar 28, 2015)

Almost a year has passed, nothing fixed. NV42 ROPs/TMUs - 12/12,  Transistors - 202M, Release - 2005, Rev - B1, ... .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2015)

So.... your bitching about a GPU no one uses anymore thats not in your old version of GPU-Z or the new version. A card thats bus interface was considered dead a decade ago.... congratz you just earned a facepalm.






I am however amazed the card still works... Thats kinda cool.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 29, 2015)

Those cards still exist?


----------



## AlexL (Mar 29, 2015)

All of these cards are still working and used.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you tried contacting @W1zzard about this..?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2015)

posting here in the GPU-Z forum *is* how he reports teh bug.


w1zz does read here.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually used to own one of those cards, GPU-Z is right in reporting it only has 12 TMUs, (pixel pipelines back in the day) I was actually lucky enough to be able to flash my card using a 6800 Ultra BIOS and fully unlocked the card to 16 TMUs and 6 vertex shaders IIRC.

Back in the day you could use riva tuner to unlock and test the card, and if everything worked right, then you could flash it with the right BIOS image.

You can probably find the BIOS you need to unlock the card, beware some cards actually have defective TMUs and unlocking them will cause all sorts of artifacting and/or brick your card, YMMV so proceed at your own risk.

EDIT: off topic, but look what I found, a pic of my good old modded AGP 6800GS with an Arctic Cooling NV Silencer 5 Rev. 3 strapped to it, brings back memories of playing TES IV Oblivion, for hundreds of hours:


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 29, 2015)

The *AGP Version* of the 6800GS has 12TMU's GPU-z is reporting correctly the op doesn't know what hes talking about


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=368&card2=178
Comparing the GS with the stock card.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2015)

I have/had (I don't know if it's around) an old AGP 6600 DDR, and an even older AGP radeon. Both still work AFAIK, but the mobo I used for them died. Still have the PIII 700Mhz and a half gig of DDR. No PSU or HDD. It's older than me, I have no idea what the HDD standard was then. IDE?


----------



## AlexL (Mar 30, 2015)

NV42 is a truncated version of the NV40 released for the PCI-E (AGP support added through separate chip - nVidia HSI). There's a hardware only 12 TMU. Flashing the BIOS and rivatyuner will not help here. Functional analog NV40 - NV45.

The second videocard in the screenshot just unlocked one vertex pipelines. Unlock 4 additional pixel pipelines unfortunately results to artifacts.

*bubbleawsome*
IDE. But not any ide drives are supported, the BIOS of the motherboard may impose a limit on the maximum size.


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> So.... your bitching about a GPU no one uses anymore thats not in your old version of GPU-Z or the new version. A card thats bus interface was considered dead a decade ago.... congratz you just earned a facepalm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get your point and you're not wrong, but I can see how for even something like this, it's nice to have GPU-Z working properly as it just ticks the boxes and someone, somewhere will look at this sometime, such as AlexL and want it showing the correct info. I'm assuming here that GPU-Z is actually in error here, since the posts that followed suggest that it's actually ok.

@AlexL Note that if GPU-Z is actually correct or he doesn't think it's worth fixing, then you may well not get an answer from W1z, so I wouldn't get too hung up on it.


----------



## AlexL (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks to those who helped. W1zzard wrote me. I think in the following versions of the error has been corrected.


----------

